

TrendMicro is recording every click for over 3 years - NicoJuicy

I created a ecommerce for a couple of clients.<p>Today i noticed unauthenticated requests from Japan (static ip registered by TrendMicro), with an ip range from 150.70.<i>.</i> . Weird, because all of our clients are from Belgium....<p>As i&#x27;d like to keep my error logs to zero, the following post popped up (another Belgium user though).<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;compxnonsense.blogspot.be&#x2F;2011&#x2F;04&#x2F;trendmicro-is-recording-your-every.html , which was posted 3 years ago.<p>Why are they doing this? This is the same as what spyware does!
======
brudgers
There's money in tracking people. Over the past decade, consumer grade anti-
virus software has turned into crap/spy ware.

Slow performance and automatic credit card charges drove me away from
Symantec/Norton after more than a decade. I landed on Kaspersky, but after a
few years it was suspect too.

In the end, I decided that the only product worth trusting was MicroSoft's
free Security Essentials. I figured that their interests aligned with my
interest in keeping problems at bay, and if MicroSoft wanted to spy on me,
they didn't need anti-virus software to do it.

------
dangrossman
If you purchase and install "internet security" software that claims to
protect you from malicious websites, you shouldn't then be surprised when
their crawler visits the links you click and checks them for malware.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Shouldn't internet security check for malicious websites immediatly when you
visit them, instead of afterwards through crawling?

And why it is trying to do 40-50 requests in 2 hours (that's every action a
user took to complete an order with shipping).

Also, it's a bad method, i place a cookie on the client, if the client has
that cookie. I give them malware. Or i do a iplookup and if the action isn't
associated to *.trendmicro.com or doesn't originate from Japan i gave them
malware.

I wouldn't pay for a product that secures people in that way :-S, it's so 1999

And don't forget, it gives false errors on websites, where the site owner
can't do anything to fix it.

